# pendants from hollande 2nd batch



## rannndy (Sep 23, 2009)

here are a few more,some are made of sawn up pen blanks, from 3 blanks i can get 4 pendants.
                              thats all for now john












[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## rannndy (Sep 23, 2009)

sorry forgot one





[/IMG]


----------



## BobBurt (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Holy S*&t......Outstanding work


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 23, 2009)

I think all the different ways you guys are attaching the pendants to people is as interesting as the pendants themselves.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 23, 2009)

Like them all.


----------



## patharris (Sep 28, 2009)

Creative and nice work- Thanks for sharing


----------



## artme (Sep 29, 2009)

Gret variety there. Well done.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool pendants, and great hanging options.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## gpgsm (Oct 25, 2009)

Original!


----------



## ronhampton (Oct 25, 2009)

very nice! welcome aboard,btw!:bananen_smilies046:


----------

